# Sweet Little 3 Year Old



## twocolor (May 17, 2011)

A fun urban session with a little 3 year old girl for her birthday!

1.






2.





3.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## OrionsByte (May 17, 2011)

It's too bad she doesn't like being in front of the camera. /sarcasm

Great set.


----------



## twocolor (May 17, 2011)

yeah, she was quite the ham!   It's not very often a 3 year old does that good for a photo shoot!


----------



## PhotoTish (May 17, 2011)

She is very sweet and a great little model and her reward is a lovely set of photos.  I like the bold colours.   If I had to choose a favourite it would probably be No. 5.  :thumbup:


----------



## mc1979 (May 17, 2011)

I love these! The colors are so much fun!


----------



## camz (May 17, 2011)

I think amongst all your edits I like this the most.  The eyes are not over sharpened and the colour management might be a tad more then my taste.  However still my favorite of yours.  

Look like alot of fun :thumbup:


----------



## mommyphotog (May 17, 2011)

These are fantastic. looked like her and you had some fun. Great set!


----------



## bennielou (May 17, 2011)

So darned cute.  I love the reflection one the best!


----------



## tirediron (May 17, 2011)

Nice work as always TC! :thumbup:


----------



## vvk (May 18, 2011)

hi.. can u give me EXIF data of pics(approx) if possible.. u do any processing works for colors?? expecting ur reply.. thanks..


----------



## twocolor (May 18, 2011)

vvk said:


> hi.. can u give me EXIF data of pics(approx) if possible.. u do any processing works for colors?? expecting ur reply.. thanks..


 
um, they were all shot with a 50mm prime.  My shutter and aperture varried as sun came and went through the clouds.  I don't usually shoot portraits above 5.6 with that specific lens.  My shutter no slower than 1/90s.  Use of a reflector also came and went depending on the sun.


----------



## Derrel (May 18, 2011)

Next Drew Barrymore? Nice stuff. Wonderful color and feeling of lightness and airiness. Surely her parental units and grandparents will love this set!


----------



## g-fi (May 19, 2011)

Really lovely! What a personality! You did a great job capturing it, I bet you have some VERY happy parent/clients!


----------



## cannpope (Jan 12, 2012)

Great set!  I want a pair of those pink boots for myself.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Beautiful! Lovely young girl! #2.. like 3 going on 20.... almost a glimpse of the woman she will become! Very nice shots!


----------



## sm4him (Jan 12, 2012)

That kid's 3?!?! You should get them to sign the contract NOW making you her official portfolio photographer, because she's gonna be quite the model, or actress, or something along those lines!
Beautiful shots, great colors!
Only tiny negative I'd mention is that I wish her boot hadn't been cut off in #3.


----------



## twocolor (Jan 12, 2012)

sm4him said:


> That kid's 3?!?! You should get them to sign the contract NOW making you her official portfolio photographer, because she's gonna be quite the model, or actress, or something along those lines!
> Beautiful shots, great colors!
> Only tiny negative I'd mention is that I wish her boot hadn't been cut off in #3.



Sadly, I may be the queen of toe cropping!  I always kick myself afterwards!!  I actually have done this sweet girl's photos for almost the last 3 years!  The mom is all about something and somewhere different!  Their Christmas card pics were done on the ski lift/resort.  It was 10 degrees, we got about 10 shots and had to make them work!  Maybe I'll get them posted here today!


----------



## jake337 (Jan 12, 2012)

Was her mom standing behind you trying to get her attention?  I noticed about half of them she is almost looking at the camera.  Not being negative, just wondering.  I understand the difficulties that children give for portraits.#6 is my favorite of the set.


----------

